# Cane detectable



## Sifu

Both ANSI and IBC require spaces under stairs to be cane detectable.  27" is the maximum height for the barrier in both codes.  No minimum is listed, but shirley a 2", or 8" curb or rail as a barrier might not be cane detectable.  So what would a minimum be?  I will look for some standards for cane use by the sight impaired but I wanted to see if I am missing something in the code.


----------



## RLGA

From the Access Board:

"Recommendation: A minimum height is not specified for barriers demarcating areas with less than 80” of vertical clearance. It is recommended that barriers be high enough so that they are not mistaken for a step or other change in level and do not pose a tripping hazard."


----------



## RLGA

If you want to know where the above information came from:

https://www.access-board.gov/guidel...he-ada-standards/chapter-3-protruding-objects


----------



## ADAguy

2" min for a continuous curb or 4" max if a continuous rail so that a 4" ball may not pass beneath it.


----------



## Sifu

The recommendation from the access board is the same language as the commentaries.


----------

